# New Glock



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Well went to the store yesterday after considering buying a gun for a few years now. I have almost always known i wanted a glock but I like a few other styles as well such as smaller 1911's (emp by SA and para ordnance models), derringer 357 COP, and the micro eagle are all guns i enjoy as well.

After all this time of considering the only thing i have been consistently sure of is i don't want to spend over 500 and definitely wanted a new gun. I am possibly eligible for LEO pricing on the glock so that really helped me narrow down the manufacturer based on my taste.

I have been considering the 23/23c, 26, and the 36. I am having a hard time choosing because caliber and cost of ammo is not a issue for me. I also have had the opportunity to have range time with all of them and for some reason i am not better with one then the other. I am tired of using friends guns at the range so i wanted one for me.

I will carry this at some point but by that time comes I may be willing to spend more on something else or buy a second glock so it doesn't have a specific purpose right now which makes the decision even harder. I do know i want something smaller and i do have what i consider small hands.

I decided to put my money down on the g36 but they have all of the glocks i am interested in except the 23c which they may have in next week.The only issue i have with the 23c is shooting from retention on the very slim chance i may have to if i decide to EDC it. The 23 as a 40 i find it to be a little snappy but i still shoot well with it. The 26 is a smaller caliber but with a hollow point technology now a days i think that evens it out some and does have the extra capacity of being a 9mm. The 36 is the most comfortable for me and you really don't need more then 7 rounds with a conceal carry i wouldn't think and i may buy another one later anyways so this still doesn't deter me. Only thing about the 36 is that it cost 65 dollars more even for the LEO pricing but still is under 500.

After getting to the store and considering it all over the years i decided to put my money down on the g36. I had originally planned to buy the 23c because it is a lil more unique being compensated and i will have a lot of range time with my gun for at least the next year. I also had in mind that i may buy a second gun sometime soon as well being the next 6-12 months. I can pickup my new baby on wednesday but i am still open to changing my gun of choice.

My question for those who have experience with glock and especially these models. What are your experiences and knowing what you know about my particular situation which model would you considering best for me. Anyone else who does not have these models or a glock in general please give your feedback about which caliber you prefer and why. Thanks for all the help in advance and sorry i am not a very good writer. I will update the thread with pictures of the new addition when i get it next week.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a Glock 26 9mm. I got 9mm because I have other weapons that use 9. Nice gun, well made, shoots well, conceals well. I trust it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

if you could go back and buy another glock would you still choose the 26 if you didnt already own other guns that were 9mm?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I like the appeal of that 23c myself.......

I would really look into the glock 30 though.....I love the .45 cal and carry one myself when I choose to carry a glock..I dont trust a 9mm for nothing.......


----------



## Tdot_Jack (Nov 16, 2009)

how are the laws down there ? are you just allowed to go inside a shop and buy a gun ? Here in canada you need like papers all kinds of sh*t.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Tdot_Jack said:


> I like the appeal of that 23c myself.......
> 
> I would really look into the glock 30 though.....I love the .45 cal and carry one myself when I choose to carry a glock..I dont trust a 9mm for nothing.......


yea i wasnt really feeling the 30 though thats the only thing. could you point out anything that may sway me besides the capacity? and yes the 23c is very tempting i agree.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

AS fan said:


> I like the appeal of that 23c myself.......
> 
> I would really look into the glock 30 though.....I love the .45 cal and carry one myself when I choose to carry a glock..I dont trust a 9mm for nothing.......


yea i wasnt really feeling the 30 though thats the only thing. could you point out anything that may sway me besides the capacity? and yes the 23c is very tempting i agree.
[/quote]

If it doesn't fit you...No need to pursway anything sir...Find something that appeals to you and fits your hands well......Caliber can come later.......Look at old and new gens...Do not be afraid to buy a used glock as well.....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea the used ones are still about 425 here at the gun store but come with a holster and extra mags. i couldnt justify the price for a used one around here. but if i found a used 36 i may jump on it. im not familiar with the gunbroker website thing either so i am sticking to the stores within like 50 miles. thanks for the help so far everyone.


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

I love my 23 first gun I bought when I turned 21 bought a used police trade in that was 3 years ago and still works like new never had a jam


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

AS fan said:


> if you could go back and buy another glock would you still choose the 26 if you didnt already own other guns that were 9mm?


Probably yes. 9mm is very cheap, so I put a lot of lead downrange. As far as stopping power, 9mm is fine. Colloquial bias aside 9mm has put many a person in their grave.


----------



## Red-eye (Jun 20, 2007)

Never Had a Handgun as they banned here in uk , but if i could id go for the Glock 31, just cos i like to have the biggest gun in the shop


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Red-eye said:


> Never Had a Handgun as they banned here in uk , but if i could id go for the Glock 31, just cos i like to have the biggest gun in the shop


Magnum 30% larger then the others lol sorry i had too.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

The G36 is a great choice for what you have in mind. I had the G27 and had nothing but problem after problem with it. If I was buying a gun and had to pick from your choices I'd take the SA EMP by a mile. But that's just because I'm absolutely fanatical about 1911's.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> The G36 is a great choice for what you have in mind. I had the G27 and had nothing but problem after problem with it. If I was buying a gun and had to pick from your choices I'd take the SA EMP by a mile. But that's just because I'm absolutely fanatical about 1911's.


what issues did you have with your g27? and the limiting factor on the SA EMP is the cost right now. maybe in 6 months or a year i can get it.

UPDATE: glock did not stand by the conversation i had with them on the phone so i am not going to be able to get the discounted price at the store i am purchasing from. i am still shooting for the g36 though just need to find the extra 100 dollars for it. also the 23/23c is likely second because i can get a 9mm conversion for it as well which i didn't consider before. but the extra width in the grip is not really what i want.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Red-eye said:


> Never Had a Handgun as they banned here in uk , but if i could id go for the Glock 31, just cos i like to have the biggest gun in the shop


Then you need to replace your govenemnt, peacefully if possible, forcibly if not.


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

i'm about to turn 21 and i want to buy a gun myself, this info is really helpful. thanks guys.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

AS fan said:


> The G36 is a great choice for what you have in mind. I had the G27 and had nothing but problem after problem with it. If I was buying a gun and had to pick from your choices I'd take the SA EMP by a mile. But that's just because I'm absolutely fanatical about 1911's.


what issues did you have with your g27? and the limiting factor on the SA EMP is the cost right now. maybe in 6 months or a year i can get it.

UPDATE: glock did not stand by the conversation i had with them on the phone so i am not going to be able to get the discounted price at the store i am purchasing from. i am still shooting for the g36 though just need to find the extra 100 dollars for it. also the 23/23c is likely second because i can get a 9mm conversion for it as well which i didn't consider before. but the extra width in the grip is not really what i want.
[/quote]
The gun always had problems with ammo. It was finicky and I could only shoot a few brands without issues. I replaced the guide-rod spring with a lighter one and it helped a lot but didn't solve the problem completely.

The next problem I had was in part with a Pearce grip. (One of those add-ons that attaches to the bottom of the magazine and lengthens the grip so you can use your pinky finger on the grip) The mag catch was too loose and with the Pearce grip it allowed the magazine to tilt forward causing feeding problems. I couldn't get through a single magazine without a failure. At the time I didn't know what the problem was and it took a long while before I figured out what it was. Needless to say, I wasn't comfortable carrying the gun.

I called Glock and they had me go to a authorized Glock pistol smith, which luckily happened to be the shop that I bought my gun from. The smith replaced the mag catch and that fixed the problem. Then a few months later I was cleaning it and noticed some cracking just forward of the the trigger guard on the outside of the gun. I took it back to the smith and he told me it was cosmetic and wouldn't effect the performance of the gun. That's bs and was the last straw for me. This was supposed to be my carry gun I just couldn't trust it. So I raised hell with the owner of the shop and he let me trade the gun in as long as I bought something higher priced. So I bought a Para 14-45.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

good deal thanks for posting.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

My step father has a G23. I have nothing to good stuff to say about it. Shoots well, takes whatever ammo we put through it, shoots right where I aim it. It gets kinda abused, but fires well everytime.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

jharrison said:


> My step father has a G23. I have nothing to good stuff to say about it. Shoots well, takes whatever ammo we put through it, shoots right where I aim it. It gets kinda abused, but fires well everytime.


now thats the kinda review i was hoping for. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

This pic was taken at the 2010 shot show. 
Its the new Gen 4

Should be out very soon.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

The regular G23 seems pretty concealable as well. I have an XDM in .40, and the G23 is much smaller compared to it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

only a couple more days to help me decide people. I appreciate all the help so far. I hope i am not a idiot and walkout with some random gun i havent considered/researched on wed when i pickup.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Everything seems easy to conceal, until you have carried it for a few months. If you are looking for a Glock, I'd say to get the subcompacts for sure- g26, g27 or the 45 version that I have forgotten the number.

I have a Glock 17,19,26. All basically the same gun, but the 26 (subcompact) is much much more concealable.

As far as accuracy the 19 and the 26 are the same, the 17 is the same out to 10-15 yards, then is better from there out than the 2 smaller weapons.


----------



## jharrison (Dec 7, 2004)

maddyfish said:


> Everything seems easy to conceal, until you have carried it for a few months. If you are looking for a Glock, I'd say to get the subcompacts for sure- g26, g27 or the 45 version that I have forgotten the number.
> 
> I have a Glock 17,19,26. All basically the same gun, but the 26 (subcompact) is much much more concealable.
> 
> As far as accuracy the 19 and the 26 are the same, the 17 is the same out to 10-15 yards, then is better from there out than the 2 smaller weapons.


 I live in Illinois.... where conceal carry is not an option. I don't have any real proof it is easily concealed. Just telling my thoughts.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

well the verdict is in. i walked out with a G36 and a box of gold dot. little more then i planned to pay but im ok with that for now. i probably wont get to shoot it for a little while but i will let everyone know when i do get a chance. heres a couple pictures of the new addition.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I love mine-Never had a problem with it at all......

Congrats on the decision....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks AK. any info you can share with me is welcomed. its my first personal hand gun. what ammo do you use by the way?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Congrats!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

appreciate it.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats on the new gun.

and make sure you never look down th barrel. thats as much wisdom as i can offer on guns


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

His Majesty said:


> congrats on the new gun.
> 
> *and make sure you never look down th barrel*. thats as much wisdom as i can offer on guns










too late i already did...i fail...but i am in the field today so maybe if a hog pops out on me i can use it today and see how it shoots. chances are slim but hey i can hope. nothing left in the freezer anyways so i gotta eat







dont worry its private property.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Very nice congrats. Now get out there and fire it up some.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

AS fan said:


> thanks AK. any info you can share with me is welcomed. its my first personal hand gun. what ammo do you use by the way?


For .45 acp if you need readily available ammo now then the 3 rounds I like are plain old Corbon 165gr (1250fps/573ft-lbs), Corbon Pow'RBall 165gr (1225/550ft-lbs), or Remington golden saber 185gr +p (1100fps & 500ft-lbs)

If you don't mind waiting on shipping then these are my two absolute favorite rounds. (because they pack a hell of a punch and they were accurate in all my guns)
Doubletap 185gr. Nosler JHP 1225fps - 616 ft./lbs
Any of the Federal HST or Tactical Bonded ammo as long as it's +p. (advertised for law enforcement only, but anyone can buy it online)


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

http://www.ravenconcealment.com/

Can't recommend these guys enough for a good holster.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Scrappy said:


> thanks AK. any info you can share with me is welcomed. its my first personal hand gun. what ammo do you use by the way?


For .45 acp if you need readily available ammo now then the 3 rounds I like are plain old Corbon 165gr (1250fps/573ft-lbs), *Corbon Pow'RBall 165gr (1225/550ft-lbs*), or Remington golden saber 185gr +p (1100fps & 500ft-lbs)

If you don't mind waiting on shipping then these are my two absolute favorite rounds. (because they pack a hell of a punch and they were accurate in all my guns)
Doubletap 185gr. *Nosler JHP 1225fps - 616 ft./lbs*
Any of the Federal HST or Tactical Bonded ammo as long as it's +p. (advertised for law enforcement only, but anyone can buy it online)
[/quote]

My recomendation is in bold-
Nosler is my first choice......Corbon second....


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks everyone this help is greatly appreciated. the shop i bought from only had gold dot 235gr at the time so i will look into ordering some of whats listed here and see which i prefer. anyone with feedback on the 235 gold dot please let me know. also i was just about to ask about a holster so thanks again for posting that info too. Pfury is a one stop shop i tell you.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Congrats As nice looking firearm you picked up


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

thanks RR


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

AKSkirmish said:


> thanks everyone this help is greatly appreciated. the shop i bought from only had gold dot 235gr at the time so i will look into ordering some of whats listed here and see which i prefer. anyone with feedback on the 235 gold dot please let me know. also i was just about to ask about a holster so thanks again for posting that info too. Pfury is a one stop shop i tell you.


The Gold Dot 230gr is alright. It's not the hottest round out there (890fps/405 ft. lbs) but it'll still poke holes in stuff. As far as holsters, how much do you want to spend? Me personally, I'll only own quality leather holsters/belts. I'm happy to spend more for comfort and good ride quality. ( a good leather holster is around the $60-100 mark) I'll dig around and post some brands when I get off work tonight. Btw, stay away from Galco like it's the plague!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i didnt have a set price for a holster i know the range is pretty wide but i am pretty sure i want a leather holster for my civilian carry but i need something durable for the field as well prob one of those leg holster type deals right on the outside thigh real secure. i saw a pic on glocktalk of what i am talking about.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Look into Cross Breed holster's........
Or look into a leather smith and have a custom built to your specs and likes/needs/wants.....


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

my cousin has a glock 21 and i've always enjoyed shooting it...very comfy.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

I was a leather guy myself until I got my hands on quality Kydex. I'm a changed man now.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Lifer374 said:


> I was a leather guy myself until I got my hands on quality Kydex. I'm a changed man now.


can you tell me a lil more about the benefits you have seen since you have had both?


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Here you go! I copied these from the 1911 forum, and some of the links are old and might not work.
http://www.akerleather.com/
http://www.alessileather.com/
http://www.andrewsleather.com/
http://www.blackhawk.com/
http://www.blackhillsleather.com/
http://www.blade-tech.com/index.php
http://www.brommelandgunleather.com/
http://www.bulmangunleather.com/
http://www.comp-tac.com/
http://www.delfatti.com/
http://www.desantisholster.com/
http://www.donhume.com/
http://www.epsaddlery.com/
http://www.fist-inc.com/
http://www.fobusholster.com/catalog/
http://www.usgalco.com/
http://garritysgunleather.com/
http://www.grandfatheroak.com/
http://www.haugenhandgunleather.com/
http://www.hbeleatherworks.com/
http://www.highnoonholsters.com/
http://www.holsters.org/ <-- Horseshoe leather
http://www.kdholsters.com/
http://www.kirkpatrickleather.com/
http://www.kramerleather.com/
http://www.lightningarms.com/
http://www.miltsparks.com/
http://www.mitchrosen.com/
http://www.raftersgunleather.com/
http://www.rfholsters.com/rfholsters/
http://www.sidearmor.com/
http://store.yahoo.com/rlcompanyusa/tugu.html <- Tucker Gunleather
http://www.wellsmade.com/


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> Here you go! I copied these from the 1911 forum, and some of the links are old and might not work.
> http://www.akerleather.com/
> http://www.alessileather.com/
> http://www.andrewsleather.com/
> ...

















imma be busy to get through all of them. thanks again.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

AS fan said:


> I was a leather guy myself until I got my hands on quality Kydex. I'm a changed man now.


can you tell me a lil more about the benefits you have seen since you have had both?
[/quote]

Just total personal preference.

kydex is thinner then leather while still maintaining an extremely good mold. 
It doesn't crack or give in to the the elements. 
Leather has to have a break in period and can be sticky when new. Thats a bad point to bring up because with time there is no issue. 
Leather in some situations depending on if your carrying inside or outside the waistband, can be more comfortable. Thats why choosing a good kydex holster is absolutely critical.

What completely blew me away was the draw and reholster. 
Kydex for me was way faster on my draw. 
Reholstering almost had a vacume effect that seemed to pull the pistol in.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

AS fan said:


> http://www.alessileather.com/
> http://www.brommelandgunleather.com/
> http://www.bulmangunleather.com/
> http://www.delfatti.com/
> ...


I edited out some of the links, so what's left are the most popular holsters. Here's some tips to buying one of these premium holsters:

First, go through and find the styles you like. Then go to a local gunshop and try on the various types of holsters. (inside the waistband, outside the waistband, fbi cant, etc..) Then check the website and see if they have any available. (which there is a really good chance they're not) Then call and find out what the lead time is to order one. Some will take a few weeks, where the really popular brands like MiltSparks will be 6-8 months. Just be aware that some exotic leathers may take even longer.

Before you place your order, go on ebay, 1911forum, and glocktalk and see if you can find a new/used model that you like. It'll save a lot of time and money if you can find one. But be quick as all of these premium holsters will sell the same day. If you've got extra money then it's a good idea to order a belt and mag holder at the same time, that way the leather will match perfectly. Every one of these manufacturers will make the order from the same batch of leather. Also, I can't stress enough the value of a proper gun belt. Without it even the best holster in the world will be a piece of crap. Finally,make sure the beltloops on your holster are the right size for your belt.

Btw, the only one you have a chance of finding at a gunshop is the Kramer models as they're just a little less quality than the rest I listed. But they're what I would consider the bare minimum for carry. Also, you mentioned that you want to use a dropleg holster for the field. Just bear in mind the terrain you'll be in. I used to use a dropleg for my sidearm when I was hunting and it was terrible. If you're dealing with low level vegetation and moisture it'll get wet. It's not fun trying to draw a wet pistol, and it increases maintenance. Now I use a crossdraw outside the waistband holster and I love it. It'll stay dry and can still be drawn with one hand. I'm in a pretty temperate climate so hunting involves a light waterproof jacket that I leave open. If you're wearing a heavy jacket that has to be zipped up to stay warm then I'm sorry but I don't have any ideas. Maybe ask AK what he uses in those climates.

Good luck. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

im going through all of those links now. i am definitely finding some stuff i like. my next question for my fellow Pfurians is what experience have you had with the different types of holsters. i know there are a lot of options so i would like to hear from some people i trust on here before i make a purchase in the future. i am not in a rush or anything just i know we have some gun nuts on the forum. thank you.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok, grab a cup of coffee and settle in because this will take a while...

The type of holster you'll like will depend on what kind of clothing you wear, your climate, and how big you are. Most everyone will find an outside the waistband (owb) holster comfortable but if you're in a warm climate or wear a lot of t-shirts they're tough to hide the bottom of the gun because it'll poke out when you lift your arms up. There are also between the waistband holsters but they're pretty much the same as owb.

The inside the waistband (iwb) holsters can be comfortable for most people if you get a good quality one but if you're a heavier guy you might not like them. (because we have a hard enough time keeping our pants up even without a gun wedged in there) What I've found with iwb is, the further apart the belt loops the better. It'll ride better, won't pull your pants down, will always stays in the same position, and makes the gun feel lighter and less noticeable. The less of an inconvenience the gun is the more likely you'll be to carry it all the time. The Milt Spaks Versa Max is a perfect example of this, and also why they're in such a high demand.

Some makers are coming out with interchangeable holsters that can do both iwb and owb. I don't know much about those though.

There's also other options but they're not as popular and I wouldn't recommend them until you've had experience with the basic holsters. This is because after carrying a normal holster for a while you'll know for sure if these stranger styles are right for you. Here's some other types of holsters if you're curious.

The yaqui belt slide holster is a very minimalist style of holster. It'll usually have just one big belt loop and has the bottom cut out. The problem with this is you'll wear the finish off the slide faster and if your gun peeks out the bottom of your shirt by accident anyone that sees it will know instantly what it is.

Small of the back (sob) are just a terrible idea. They're really uncomfortable when you sit down, are really hard to draw, and next to impossible to rehoslter one handed.

Cross-draw holsters are what a lot of older gentlemen prefer to wear. Mostly because they're getting too old to properly draw the strong side holsters. (holsters that are on your dominant side) It takes a little longer to draw from these holsters, but they're pretty comfortable to wear and pretty easy to conceal.

Lastly are the holsters that are built into clothing or accessories. There's hundreds of these products. Some of the more popular ones are vests or jackets with special pockets that have sewn in holsters. There's also straps that you can velco around your waist. And if you're not too embarrassed, there's also fannypacks made specifically for guns. You'll see a lot of police officers wearing these because they're sick of wearing a heavy gunbelt all day so they want the most comfortable option they can find. And yes, there's even purses out there for the ladies. lol

Me personally, I like owb. I usually just wear a t-shirt with an unbuttoned flannel over it. Shirt like flannels and button-ups are longer so you can hide anything under them, and button-ups are light enough to wear in the summer in WA. If it gets really hot then I wear a t-shirt that's over sized. I've carried like this for 10 years now. (and until recently when I switched to a commander size 1911 I carried a full sized) I trick I like is I always put something of weight in my right pocket. (Keys work great) This will keep your shirt from flapping in the wind and makes it a lot easier to throw out of the way when you draw.

What might help you make your decision is to see how people draw from concealed on youtube. You'll get an idea of how the various holsters work, and you can see what kind of clothing they're wearing. You'd be surprised how many people can hide a full size gun under just a t-shirt.


----------



## Lifer374 (Dec 5, 2003)

good post Scrappy


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Thanks!


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

One more thing I forgot to mention was that I really like belt loops with snaps. Some of the makers are starting to use one-way snaps now that are REALLY strong, and they only go on and off in in one direction.

There's also some holster makers that are less costly than the high end stuff and offer quality that's just as good. These guys are usually fairly new builders so their low prices won't last long. One of the these guys is UBG. (Ugly Bald Guy) Here's a youtube vid that can describe their holsters better than I can in a post. Btw, this thread got me excited about buying another holster so I ordered the Regulator tonight. Black with shark trim, exactly like the one in the video. Yay!


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Scrappy said:


> Ok, grab a cup of coffee and settle in because this will take a while...
> 
> The type of holster you'll like will depend on what kind of clothing you wear, your climate, and how big you are. Most everyone will find an outside the waistband (owb) holster comfortable but if you're in a warm climate or wear a lot of t-shirts they're tough to hide the bottom of the gun because it'll poke out when you lift your arms up. There are also between the waistband holsters but they're pretty much the same as owb.
> 
> ...










thanks that helped a lot. im going to checkout a few today at the store and see what works for me. post a picture of your new holster when you get it because i was looking at a couple off of that same website too.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

AS fan said:


> thanks that helped a lot. im going to checkout a few today at the store and see what works for me. post a picture of your new holster when you get it because i was looking at a couple off of that same website too.


Sure thing. Should be done in about 3-5 weeks.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

So I was talking to my dad a couple days ago. He's one of those old school cross-draw guys, and I wanted to know what he liked about it so much.

He says it's pretty simple. You can comfortably wear it out and about, AND you can easily draw it while sitting in your car. I never really thought about that aspect and it seems like a really strong point for the cross-draw holsters. In all the years I've carried I've never really given much thought to how I'd draw my weapon (from a strong side holster) if I was in my car.

Anyway, just thought you guys would find that interesting.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

yea hearing something like that really goes to show you should take everything in before making a decision so you have all sides covered. there probably is no ideal but i like the way some people think. but on another side note i got a free desantis holder from my friend just a generic IWB seems to be ok for me so far. jury is still out on what i want as a permanent holster.


----------



## Scrappy (Oct 21, 2004)

Even a plain jane Desantis holster will do you just fine till you find what you really want. You've got a good friend btw.


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

Holsters. Just get used to it. Will will likely be buying a bunch of them.
I have a Supertuck, a local made Supertuck clone, a Blackhawk Serpa, a Blackhawk CQC leather highrider OWB, and a Phobus ankle job.

Get a Blackhawk Serpa for heavy clothes concealment, range time, and open carry-if you hike, so forth. I like the Leather Blackhawk CQC highrider for regular carry, a supertuck is the best IMO very concealed carry, and the ankle does the job, but the weapon/holster combo is a little to big for my pants leg to easily cover.


----------

